# Join me with an avatar Santa hat? :D



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Last year I got so caught up with the "bah humbugs" that I didn't even change my avatar to have a Santa hat!

Anyone with me _this year_!? Post 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

For what it's worth (or not) I'm not a religious person, I just join in on various holiday festivities throughout the year, however this is one I missed doing with my BCA family


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

whooo christmas! I'm not religious either but i do enjoy the holidays 

p.s that was really hard to do hahahah


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

A little hard to see but my hardscape is feeling festive!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

heheheh thanks guys, I was feeling lonely over here! hahaha!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

effox said:


> For what it's worth (or not) I'm not a religious person, I just join in on various holiday festivities throughout the year, however this is one I missed doing with my BCA family


Ya I'm not religious either, but for the folks who are enjoy the festive season.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No one else jumping on board!? Come on BCA Peeps!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want a Santa hat, you can leave a message here and I'll do my best to make ya one, lol!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I did one of our mod's (Diztrbd1's), but I think it just ended up be even creepier than it was before! lol!!!


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

effox said:


> I did one of our mod's (Diztrbd1's), but I think it just ended up be even creepier than it was before! lol!!!


That's right boys and girls, you'd better behave or else this guy will pay you a visit...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Rogo said:


> That's right boys and girls, you'd better behave or else this guy will pay you a visit...


I'd keep a roaring fire going all night long if that was trying to come down the chimney!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol you guys are something else :lol:


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't have an avitar but I like this Christmas card it reminds me of home<BG>
http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/Xmas.htm


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I don't have an avitar but I like this Christmas card it reminds me of home<BG>
> http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/Xmas.htm


Looked but a 404!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

sorry I tried to post from a bookmark

http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/Xmas.jpg


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL!!!!

(If you don't have to go out on xmas day) drinking a bowl of Mimosas for breakfast sure helps out


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd put a Santa hat on mine but I'm not even close to being able to do that hahaha, Merry Christmas bca.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Diztrbds new logo loops like krampus


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ho ho ho ho ho


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> I'd put a Santa hat on mine but I'm not even close to being able to do that hahaha, Merry Christmas bca.


I had to make the image a litter taller, but made your cichlid a beard too.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in.. ho ho ho to all of yoo


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I like this one ...










Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I like this one ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm already getting there!


----------

